# Honda My Generator app in Canada?



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I'm about to buy a Honda Generator from the US (particular bluetooth model not offered in Canada) and it can be operated with the My Generator app, but I can't find it on the App Store. If it's not offered in the Canada App Store, does anyone know how I might be able to gt that installed on my iPhone?

is this the proper procedure? Or has it changed since 2014?








How to Download Apps From the US App Store in Any Region


Here's how to download American apps from the US App Store on your Apple device, so you can enjoy US content from anywhere!




www.makeuseof.com


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

This is another method. How to Switch to American App Store on iPhone - EaseUS


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

csonni said:


> _*I'm about to buy a Honda Generator from the US*_ (particular bluetooth model not offered in Canada) and _*it can be operated with the My Generator ap*_p, but I can't find it on the App Store.


You may want to reconsider your decision especially after reading some of the various user comments such as these at:








Honda My Generator - Apps on Google Play


Control Your Honda Generators




play.google.com





It seems to be the same aoo that you are looking for, but not exactly the best of reviews by a long shot!!!



- Patrick
=======


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Well, the newer model is actually cheaper than the older one here in our area (at least from my seller). I really just wanted the BT app for keeping Run Hours recorded (user of older models install an hour meter). Remote shut off would be nice as well. Maybe Honda will work on that app since they're planning on including BT on all models.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

csonni said:


> Maybe Honda will work on that app since they're planning on including BT on all models.



I wonder why the Honda _*My Generator ap*_p, doesn't seem to be in the Apple iOS Store and probably no way of sideloading it if you could find it from somewhere else or whatever else is required. Actually, it looks like quite a neat idea but unfortunate that it doesn't seem to work very well. It also seems to be full of ads which I would find very annoying if there wasn't anything of interest.

Maybe contact Honda themselves at their Canadian branch and see if they know how you could get hold of the software.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

You lost me there.....


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

csonni said:


> You lost me there.....



I'm sorry, I had to edit my post due to goofy fonts and I am not sure where I lost you...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I created an account with Apple US and downloaded the app. Signed back in to my CA account and now have the app.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

csonni said:


> I created an account with Apple US and downloaded the app. Signed back in to my CA account and now have the app.



Good work. Here's hoping it works well for you.

I wonder why Apple does not have it on their Canadian iOS site???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

pm-r said:


> Good work. Here's hoping it works well for you.
> 
> I wonder why Apple does not have it on their Canadian iOS site???
> 
> ...


The model I’m buying is not yet available in Canada. No Bluetooth options. It might not be for at least another year.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

csonni said:


> The model I’m buying is not yet available in Canada. No Bluetooth options. It might not be for at least another year.



I wonder if this could be a replacement but I have no idea as to what its BlueTooth component might consist of or do, but it's available now:
_*RYOBI Bluetooth 2,300-Watt Super Quiet Gasoline Powered Digital Inverter Generator*


https://www.homedepot.ca/product/ryobi-bluetooth-2-300-watt-super-quiet-gasoline-powered-digital-inverter-generator/1000783343




- Patrick
=======_


----------

